# Fragen zur analogen Fotografie!



## sondmaster (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ich poste im richtigen Forum.
Ich bin Mediengestalter und Fotografiere erst seit kurzer Zeit (ca. halbes) Jahr mit einer Digitalen (Canon Powershot A 75) Kamera.
Ich brauche für eine neues Projekt das im Februar startet ein paar Informationen über analoge Fotografie und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Bei dem Projekt sollen Landschaftsaufnahmen gemacht werden, die später mit Hilfe von Photoshop zu neuen Montagen weiterverarbeitet werden und dann im Posterformat ca. 90x60 cm vergrößert werden.
Nun zu meinen Fragen: 
Was für eine analoge Spiegelreflexkamera ist dazu geeignet ?
Auf was muss ich achten wenn ich mir das passende Objektiv zu lege, ich habe gehört das Objektiv muss eine hohe lichtempfindlichkeit haben ?
Kann ich die Filme die ich gemacht habe ohne Probleme digitalisieren um sie dann in PS weiterzubearbeiten und reicht das tiff-Format aus um die bearbeiteten Fotos dann auf mein gewünschte Größe zu bringen ?

Soweit erstmal mit meinen Fragen, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Viele Grüße,
soundmaster


----------



## noizeemusic (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Du solltest ein Stativ haben, und dann erst mal entscheiden in welcher Qualität die Fotos sein sollen.

Ein 90x60 Print erfordert nicht nur einen guten Negativscanner, sondern auch ein äußerst exakt belichtetes Bild. es sei denn du kannst auf Detailschärfe verzichten...

Ich würde eine Mittelformatkamera nehmen. Bei calumet kannst du dir so ein System sogar ausleihen, denn kaufen ist recht teuer...

Achte auf gute, lichtstarke Objektive!

Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir...


----------



## Grille (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ...

Ist nicht einfach dir zu antworten, weil es sehr viele Möglichkeiten zur umsetzung gibt.
aber ein paar tips will ich geben.

1) je größer die Filmfläche ist, ... um so besser! ein Kleinbild kann nicht so richtig viel darstellen, daher wäre eine Mittelformatkamera besser. Wenn du S/W arbeiten willst, gibt es aber auch spezielle Filme die eine höhere Auflösung haben. der "Kodak techical pan" kann 150 Linien pro 1mm Filmfläche auflösen. Normale Filme schaffen da nur 60-90. Diesen Film aber unbedingt im Speziallabor entwickeln lassen ()

2) ein Weitwinkel wird dich wahrscheinlich weiter bringen als ein Normal- oder Teleobjektiv. Bei Landschaftsaufnahmen ist meist erwünscht, dass "alles scharf ist" .. also eine hohe Schärfentiefe... daher werden oft Langzeitbelichtungen gemacht. Für solche Belichtungen brauchst du kein lichtstarkes Objektiv.
Aber die Qualität des Objektivs sollte SEHR hoch sein. Das bedeutet: kein zoom-Objektiv sondern eine Festbrennweite! Besonders bei SW-Fotos solltest du das hochwertigste Objektiv nutzen da hur diese die unterschiedlichen Grauwerte sauber darstellen können.

3) wenn du etwas besonderes machen willst, dann bau dir eine Lochkamera. Beschreibungen dafür gibt es überall im Internet. Diese hat den Vorteil, daß alles scharf dargestellt wird.


----------

